# php5-extensions 1.6 -> 1.7



## ndhertbsd (May 21, 2012)

In my weekly portupgrades (FreeBSD 8.3). *I*n a *pkg_version -vIL=* output I had some 40 upgrades, most of them PHP5, among which:

```
...
php5-extensions-1.6             <   needs updating (index has 1.7)
php5-sqlite-5.3.13                  !   Comparison failed
php5-sqlite3-5.3.13               <   needs updating (index has 5.4.3)
...
```


```
--->  Checking the package registry database
Stale origin: 'databases/php5-sqlite': perhaps moved or obsoleted.        
-> The port 'databases/php5-sqlite' was removed on 2012-05-16 because:    
        "Removed from core php"
-> Hint:  php5-sqlite-5.3.13 is required by the following package(s):      
        php5-extensions-1.6
-> Hint: checking for overwritten files...
 -> No files installed by php5-sqlite-5.3.13 have been overwritten by other pack
ages.
Deinstall php5-sqlite-5.3.13 ? [no]
```
I chose the default   [no], this updated the 40+ packages, but ended with:


```
...
--->  ** Upgrade tasks 42: 41 done, 1 ignored, 1 skipped and 0 failed
--->  Listing the results (+:done / -:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        - databases/php5-sqlite (port directory error)
...
        * lang/php5-extensions (php5-extensions-1.6)
...
--->  Packages processed: 41 done, 1 ignored, 1 skipped and 0 failed
```
so php5-sqlite was ignored, php5-extensions was skipped.

I tried

```
# pkgdb -F
--->  Checking the package registry database         
Stale origin: 'databases/php5-sqlite': perhaps moved or obsoleted.
-> The port 'databases/php5-sqlite' was removed on 2012-05-16 because:
        "Removed from core php"
-> Hint:  php5-sqlite-5.3.13 is required by the following package(s):
        php5-extensions-1.6
-> Hint: checking for overwritten files...
 -> No files installed by php5-sqlite-5.3.13 have been overwritten by other pack
ages.
Deinstall php5-sqlite-5.3.13 ? [no]   yes   this time ...

Deinstall php5-sqlite-5.3.13 ? [no]   yes
--->  Deinstalling 'php5-sqlite-5.3.13'  
pkg_delete: package 'php5-sqlite-5.3.13' is required by these other packages
and may not be deinstalled:
php5-extensions-1.6
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        ! php5-sqlite-5.3.13    (pkg_delete failed)   
Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/local/sbin/pkg_deinstall php5-sqlite-5.3.13
```
I understand from looking at  http://www.freebsd.org/ports, Search: "php5-sqlite"
which only lists    php5-sqlite3-5.4.3  (no longer php5-sqlite...)
that the former  php5-sqlite-5.3.13 is replaced by php5-sqlite3-5.4.3. 

I now do have:

```
# pkg_info | grep php5-sqlite
php5-sqlite-5.3.13  The sqlite shared extension for php
php5-sqlite3-5.4.3  The sqlite3 shared extension for php
```
so php5-sqlite3-5.4.3 is present, but why is the upgrade of php5-extensions-1.6 to version -1.7 not done (skipped)?

*H*ow to solve this?


----------



## gkontos (May 21, 2012)

[CMD=""]# more /usr/ports/UPDATING[/CMD]



> ```
> 20120516:
> AFFECTS: users of lang/php5
> AUTHOR: ale@FreeBSD.org
> ...


----------



## SirDice (May 21, 2012)

Yeah, I was wondering about that. Ndhertbsd, what version of PHP do you currently have?

Is it possible you're trying to rebuild 'old' php5-extensions with a 'new' php5?


----------



## gkontos (May 21, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Yeah, I was wondering about that. Ndhertbsd, what version of PHP do you currently have?
> 
> Is it possible you're trying to rebuild 'old' php5-extensions with a 'new' php5?



No, I run into the same problem on a dev server while trying to update php5 for testing purposes. The solution was to completely remove the package. I then had to manually adjust /usr/local/etc/php/extensions.ini 

Honestly, this is a nightmare. There are no proper instructions for upgrading and every case is different so you can not easily come up with a recipe that fits all needs. Either way, you have to anticipate down time.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 21, 2012)

ndhertbsd, format your posts!


----------

